
Samsung's 14-inch transparent OLED laptop (video) - iamwil
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/07/samsungs-14-inch-transparent-oled-laptop-video/
======
mcormier
It's neat but why would I want a transparent display?

If it was 100% transparent when it was off and not transparent at all when I
was using it (with the ability to control transparency) then I can see it
being useful. Anyone know more about this technology?

------
bjoernw
I could see this technology being useful in windows but laptops?

------
gojomo
When can I get it in contact lenses?

